# Show us your library....



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

Changed mine around, and added about another 30 books since you were last here old chap. This is what most of it looks like, with quite a few more up stairs, and about another 150 or so on the computer - oh, and another three on the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

So I see old boy, don't see the Penthouse and Playboy now....
Know the feeling sport, think I have twice as much at my parents, plus a fair few railroad books at one of my best pals...

More to be had, at the right prices! 

Carry on!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2013)

I have to get rid of most of my books. Annie would never know what to do with them if she has to deal with getting rid og them. I was gonna put them on ebay, but shipping of books in Oz is hor-endous!!!!!! So I may take them to my I-PMS meeting in Jan.

Got my 50 Years of Playboy upstairs next to the lounging chair. _I read the articles!_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2013)

Why do you have to get rid of most of your books amigo?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2013)

This is almost all of my aviation books...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

Quite a library there Jim, better than some book shops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Terry. Would love to have you visit some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice library!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice and impressive collection Jim. My Hil works in a book warehouse for a charity, they collect and resell second hand books and magazines. This is good in one respect for if anything of worth comes through I get the chance to have it. On the other hand I have to keep an eye on the bookshelf as she will nick a few for resale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMC (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmmmmm

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

That's one very neat and tidy set up!
Jim, if I ever get to the 'States (if they'll let me in!), you'll be on the list of places to go!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the book shelf. Where do you get the plastic you covered your books with?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


>



No.
My library is mine.
So there. Nyahhh!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> That's one very neat and tidy set up!
> Jim, if I ever get to the 'States (if they'll let me in!), you'll be on the list of places to go!



Would be happy to have you amigo! (with the understanding that you have had all your shots!)


----------



## AMC (Dec 18, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love the book shelf. Where do you get the plastic you covered your books with?



I used to get rolls locally cheap, but not available now. I now have to get in the UK, not as good and dearer.....

D&M Packaging for plastic book covers repair materials and library supplies


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

As you're all aware of, some investments has been made, during the last few months...




















The top one, without the cover is 'Log of the Liberators'...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweet Jan, now you just need to build a new book case to hold them LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yip....only waiting for the Little Giants now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 1, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Yip....only waiting for the Little Giants now..



I cant say much, I still have three in the mail and I just ordered another one today LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2014)

Yea, I'm in the same boat too and need another book case.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am waiting on the 'The Electric Way Across the Mountains' though...

_Through the rugged Western mountains of Montana, Idaho and Washington, the Milwaukee Road electrification powered heavy-duty railroading in a challenging environment. Richard Steinheimer¹s classic interpretive photographs and stories have no peer as an account of what the men and machines of this operation were like. This famous book now is back in print in a second edition.

For nearly 60 years, the orange and black locomotives of the Milwaukee Road¹s western electrified lines wheeled tonnage freights and deluxe passenger trains up and over the tortuous grades of the Bitterroot and Cascade mountain ranges. From its inception, this pioneer mainline railroad electrification project proved to the world that heavy service utilization of long-distance electric railway technology was one possible vision of railroading¹s bright future.

Within the pages of this acclaimed volume, America¹s most celebrated railroad photographer, Richard Steinheimer, directed his talents to the immensely popular subject of the Milwaukee Road electrification. After years of preparation and visits to the region, Steinheimer provided the reader with a visual and written record of the the life and times of this venture in electric traction.

The result was an outstanding volume of railroad atmosphere and history, out of print within a few years of its 1980 publication. Now the book returns in a new edition, with 20 additional Steinheimer photographs, including 12 in color, along with other material to enrich this fine book.

This volume remains the richest account of the human side of the Milwaukee Road and its notable electrification. This book is a signal event for fans of the Milwaukee Road, of mainline electrification, and of the everyday life of railroaders. Often acclaimed as Steinheimer's masterpiece, it is a book that no railroad enthusiast should be without._

.....192 pages and 321 pics of Milwaukee Road electrification etc...

Mind you though, if I can find this one for a decent price...







...she's mine! 

.....548 pages and nearly 450 pics of Milwaukee Road stuff..._yummy!_  

I love mountain railroading and in particular Milwaukee Road, but I don't mind GN, NP, SP and D&RGW either....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

My alltime favourite Milwaukee Road book, close to 200 pages and nothing but big maps and colour pics, a must have if you like me, love the CMStP&P....






......well, tried to sort some of books out in the wee bookshelf that I _do_ have....






Now, what to do with the rest....eeerrrmmmm....riiiiight....bugger! 






Anyhoo, after all this hard grafting, this early on a Sunday, I bl**dy deserve a stiff snifter! 




Is funny how 'I'm just gonna get these few 'at War' books for the Lancaster' blew up in my face!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice Jan,

I am off to a model expo show in a few hours and no I hope not to get dragged into making those LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

May the force be with you....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> May the force be with you....



LOL Jan, I have a friend that's going to make these for me that I picked up last week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

_Niiiiice!!_
Love the early, up to 70-71 NASCAR.....and that '68 Charger...!


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,
Here my books...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice collection there mate...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> My alltime favourite Milwaukee Road book, close to 200 pages and nothing but big maps and colour pics, a must have if you like me, love the CMStP&P....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! That's where the 74 Squadron book went to!

Good collections chaps and, like most, I definitely need another book case - and a bigger room to put it in!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

It sure did old boy, just need to finish it and send it back you Sire....
It's funny (or maybe not), already having 23 'at War' books, I still don't have the P-38, P-47, a couple of Lancaster, the Wellington, the Spitfire or the Hurricane, the 109, the Swordfish....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2014)

No problem old chap. I knew I had it, but couldn't remember where it went to - same with another book, title of which escapes me, which describes the events _inside _that castle, organised by the Senior British Officer (who's story the book is about), where the Germans and Americans fought together. No mention of that in the account posted elsewhere on the forum. I thought I had it here at home, but b*gg*red if I can find it. Great book, and describes a lot about PoWs and the 'long march' etc.
As for the 'At War' books, I have some of those you're missing, but I don't have as many as you do!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Take a bow old boy, you inspired me!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2014)

Inspired eh? Makes a change from being blamed !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Inspired eh? Makes a change from being blamed !!



Still blame you, just using the word 'inspired' instead, much like when something badass, it's good!
Just figured that I'd try psychology on you...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Phys .. Phi... Pys... ah, Trickery!
So, 'Inspired' and 'blamed' is the same thing then ! Glad that's sorted ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Always a pleasure old boy, have a large T-Stoff....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just counted, here in Glasgow I've got 120 'forum friendly' books, 148 when I include my Osprey books, 192 when including my books for my other interests....trains, hot rods/kustoms etc....

What's your number?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Dunno, I lost count at 220 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, 

Here you go, I think this is most of them 

Roughly 68 Gig worth of pdf books.

pdf Documents who knows but lots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....wonder how that Playboy fits into equation?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmmmm.....wonder how that Playboy fits into equation?



Just check out her prop's


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Some lovely spinners!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Another thread at the beginning of the glide slope ................


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm sure that WWII Boobs...Books...._Books_....d*mn...I'm sure that WWII Books will slide just nicely off those slopes....I need a strong coffee!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

It's over there - in that bottle labeled 'T Stoff' ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Aaah....much obliged dear boy, chin chin!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I finally got them all in one room, well a few stragglers here and there but here is an update. Still organizing but at least they are all on shelves now


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice my friend!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice Paul. Now......alphabetize 






Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2015)

Impressive...most impressive.

All kidding aside I was thinking of actually organizing my book in some sort of order. And suggestions?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2015)

Off the top of my head, first step might be by country air force, Jim. Then aircraft type; fighter,bomber etc. Knock that down to eras; WWI, Interwar, WWII and Post-War. Depends I guess on how many shelves and how much space you have.




Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, as for organizing I have found no easy solution. I am still moving books around but for most part I am finding that alphabetize is out of the question. Puts big books next to little books and seems to cause more damage when trying to get them in and out plus looks weird do to different book sizes. I have been trying to keep the same size series together which seems to help and those books on campaigns and such and same size I try to keep together but so far have not found a really good system yet. The other problem is I have two book cases the same size openings with a third that has bigger openings. Bigger or over size books go in that one and the rest for normal or smaller ones.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks Geo. Yes it is a perplexing problem Paul...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

That's an impressive library you've got there Paul.
Organising is always a tricky problem, particularly when the size of the book is involved.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2015)

Great collection Paul!! Ya need some RAAF stuff though..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

NICE Paul!


----------



## WJPearce (Aug 30, 2015)

Regarding the organization of one’s library… I used to have my books organized alphabetically. As I got more books, that system became impractical. 

I then organized them by subject. This worked well, but it all depends on what type of books you have. I had sections for US aircraft, Soviet aircraft, biographies, general references, early aviation, engines, automotive, etc. As I got more books, that system became impractical.

I know organize my books by wherever they fit. Space is at such a premium that books of the same size are next to each other, even if they are completely unrelated. Looking a little to my left we have:

Concept Aircraft
Building the P-51 Mustang
Martin P6M SeaMaster
Wings of Italy
The Boeing XF8B-1 Fighter
Aircraft of Air Racing’s Golden Age
Messerschmitt Me 209 V1

Other than being about 8.5 inches tall and 11 inches long, those books have nothing in common except that I own them and need to fit them in my house. The problem with this “system” is that I forget where some books are. Looking for “Ultimate Spitfires?” Well, it used to be in the British aircraft section but was kicked out because of its size. Now it is somewhere in the “smaller books” section, or maybe it is in the “bedroom floor” section. Wait, no. The “bedroom floor” section is also the “new arrivals” section, so it would not be there. The “bedroom floor / new arrivals” section exists because there is no more room anywhere else. To make matters worse, I really have shoved books into any space available. This means some are not even visible until one peels back a few layers of other books. I also have the “I’ll move the books here for now because the wife is mad” section, and the “I can’t let the wife know that I keep buying more books so I will hide them over here and hope she does not notice” section. 

I’m thinking of stacking new books in the form of a car and calling it “the books I bought for myself rather than buying my wife a new car” section. However, one must be careful that one’s wife does not start a “my husband is an idiot” section, which would be outside and occasionally on fire.

As I get more books, this system has become impractical. I need a bigger house.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is my aviation book collection.. Apologies for the darkness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice collection !


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice Andy. I notice you have a pirate section as well.




Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice Andy, now I have some ideas for RAAF stuff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2015)

Great stuff Andy! Many wants in your collection!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

A pirate section ? Is that Chinese 'Pirate Notes', guidance for pirates of right aeropranes ?
I've got me coat, and me hat ................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2015)

Ouch...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, if anyone's interested in any of the books here just ask and I'll get some better pictures for you.
What's this talk about pirates Geo?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2015)

7th row down, right side....arrrrrrrrr.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Wanna borrow me coat Geo ?
It took me awhile, but I eventually got your drift .... RRRRRRR indeed !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2015)

Dangit, that took me a while to get. NICE!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2015)

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2015)

Ya knob head Geo  That's a good book BTW..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just counted....I've got 200 books, on the nose, which would fit in this forum's library, this is not counting what I've got at my parents, which is probably another 100 or so....


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

Well here you go guys, an update on the library, more organized and well more books since I last took pictures.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

More


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2016)

Good Lord Paul, how do you find anything in that organized clutter?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Good Lord Paul, how do you find anything in that organized clutter?



LOL, lots of patients mainly. To be honest I see I messed up a few shots and moved some around as half way through I had my camera battery go dead and had to recharge. I think I am missing a square as well from the shots. Actually looks more than what I think there is, its 3 full book cases but still wanting more though running out of room


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

I know that feeling Paul !
I have three main bookcases - one large and two small - plus books stored on top of a chest of drawers, and have run out of space.
There are books resting horizontally on top of the vertically stored books, and books on the shelves of the bedside cabinets in both my bedrooms, as well as on another ratan shelf unit in my bedroom !
I have to seriously think before buying a book now, as I just don't have room for another book case. With the book storage, and the model display cabinets, the floor area in my house has reduced in size considerably - there are even cabinets on the stair landings !!
Oh look, another couple of books I'd like to get ...................


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 10, 2016)

Fantastic collection Paul! I'm making notes of some of the titles.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Fantastic collection Paul! I'm making notes of some of the titles.




Thanks guys, Andy if you want any more info on a certain book let me know and will scan a few pages for you so you have an idea what's in the book.

All the best
Paul


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally got my shelves organized. Here are my WW1/WW2/Military Hardware books:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2017)

That's a few pages that....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2017)

Sure is - great library !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2017)

Both very, very respectable libraries.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 28, 2017)

Sweet collection there David!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2017)

Between us, I'm sure that we have a rather....sizeable, library!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2017)

Great collection David!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 28, 2017)

That´s what I call *"A library" *
You don`t want to get rid of the Galland Circus by chance?**


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks gents!



Augsburg Eagle said:


> That´s what I call *"A library" *
> You don`t want to get rid of the Galland Circus by chance?**



Oh heck no! It took me forever to get that one!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay. I just tried it


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)

Ok, after looking at the old pictures I had posted 9 months or more from the last time I realized that I need to slow down on the books and read little more as I have kind of run out of room again


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2017)

Great collection!!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Andy, this was suppose to be my retirement project but I still have 18 years to go before that happens. I think I will need a new house at this rate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

I see nothing wrong with building a house to support your habit!

If I kick the bucket before you and Jim, whatever books my son doesn't want is going to you guys. I need to make sure they have a good home. The thought of them being trashed would make me sick, even if I'm dead!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I see nothing wrong with building a house to support your habit!
> 
> If I kick the bucket before you and Jim, whatever books my son doesn't want is going to you guys. I need to make sure they have a good home. The thought of them being trashed would make me sick, even if I'm dead!



I thank you David and in all honesty I hope that day never comes, your way to young for that. I have the same problem though and have seriously asked my son if for some reason that I passed away and he did not want it to donate the collection to the EAA Museum for there library for all to enjoy. If you are worried then for sure I would look at a local aviation museum though I got to say you have a great collection and hope it keep growing.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> If I kick the bucket before you and Jim, whatever books my son doesn't want is going to you guys.



Put the books in the middle of the room and make them have a dance off....I would pay good money for that!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Put the books in the middle of the room and make them have a dance off....I would pay good money for that!!!



LOL George, I don't dance so Jim would win easily.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh and your right David, the Forgotten war is a great series, I've had on order the 4th book for a few days waiting for its arrival and was lucky enough to get it signed by the author.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2017)

You have quite a few gems in that collection...can we fake your death?

What is up with that seemingly monstrous Bristol Blenheim book? Looks very tasty.

By the way, has anybody tried cataloging their collection with LibraryThing? I have been hooked! Many an enjoyable hour loading one shelf at a time, but be warned! It's only free for the first 200 books (That how they got me...) and then after you can pay yearly or for a lifetime "membership"...which I did for the cheapest rate posible, $19.00 USD. 

At the moment they only have a phone app for Apple platform. There are plans for an android app, but they plans seem to be old. The smart phone website CAN be used on an Android windows phone, but it is a little small and labor intensive yo navigate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2017)

Very impressive library sir! 

A book storage question. 
Can ya stuff more books on a shelf horizontally or vertically? I'm running outta space...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> You have quite a few gems in that collection...can we fake your death? LOL Jim
> 
> What is up with that seemingly monstrous Bristol Blenheim book? Looks very tasty.
> 
> ...



All those books by Crecy are good if you are looking for individual aircraft. They give serial number, loss, dates, crews, squadrons and such. Stories on different missions in different campaigns and such. It's a great research book. I believe David also has the book if he wants to comment on anything I missed. 

I've never tried the library thing. I might have too look at it closer as I have found myself getting close to duplicates and have duplicated a couple of books. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Very impressive library sir!
> 
> A book storage question.
> Can ya stuff more books on a shelf horizontally or vertically? I'm running outta space...



Thank you sir!!!

Good question but really hard to answer as it depends on the type of book case you have and the size of the books. I prefer NOT to stack them horizontally as then it makes them harder to get out because to you have to remove them from the stack carefully which then you could damage them. I have some done that way for the simple reason they where too tall for my book selves. But you could save space if they are all the same size as then you don't have the open air above the books if they are short. As you can see I have started to lay some across the vertically ones as there is room that way. It's really up to you and how much you want to move things around.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...can we fake your death?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was meant for Paul, right?????? 

I used this wonderful website called Shelfari which shuttered at the end of January, DOH!!!! It was awesome because it would allow you to import purchases from Amazon.

I wish we had a place on this site we could upload and track our books. I would be great to need to lookup a small part in a book and look to see which one of the members has it.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 20, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> That was meant for Paul, right??????
> 
> I used this wonderful website called Shelfari which shuttered at the end of January, DOH!!!! It was awesome because it would allow you to import purchases from Amazon.
> 
> I wish we had a place on this site we could upload and track our books. I would be great to need to lookup a small part in a book and look to see which one of the members has it.



Yeah that would be nice David, especially if you had questions on a book and some one else had it. That would be handy. Next time I see Horses on line I will try and ask him if he knows of any way to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

There is an app called GoodReads, also has a web page. You can add books to it by any means, ISBN number, author, title etc. Then you can share that info with friends. I use it a lot and over time it learns about your preferences and you start getting suggestions for similar books which is rather neat.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2018)

Updating library and hoping others will show off there's. Always nice to see more posted as to see what others I can add to mine or vise versa or ask how a good a book is. Please feel free to share or update your library. Here is mine updated.

All the best Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2018)

Very, very, very nice my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks Master Wayne, would love to see your collection up here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2018)

I will have to get them all together at some point they are spread over a few different shelves and cupboards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice Paul!



Thanks David


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> I will have to get them all together at some point they are spread over a few different shelves and cupboards...



LOL will be waiting in anticipation.


----------



## Chris Simmonds (Jul 25, 2018)

Under construction! Mostly Luftwaffe will post up some more images when completed (could be a long time  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2018)

Great library there Chris

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 7, 2018)

Wrong thread
*Moved*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2018)

Wondering if anyone uses or has used a home library app? I just installed one on my android device the other day and even though I have only played with it a little, the ease of use is great. That easy part is the ISBN scanner function that auto-populates most of the fields. I do have a few rather old or obscure books where the ISBN didn't give any information. It was a free app and besides cataloging my small library, I also wanted to keep from buying multiples of the same books. (I hope I'm not the only one who's done this). It would be handy to have my own book catalog in my pocket. I think it may also have an option to share your catalog, but haven't looked into that yet.

Oh, and I am way past impressed with some of the pics here of personal libraries.
Regards,
Derek


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2018)

I use Librarything. It's free if you have a small library and only want to catalog like 100 books. I bought the unlimited version which was not much. I recommend as I can access from my smartphone or computer. Though honestly I STILL sometimes buy duplicates! I blame the search algorithm that it uses.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2018)

Morning Derek,

As far as a smart phone app I have not used one. I have a couple of duplicate books. Usually when I go to the half price book store and forget I had one and duplicate it but they have a return policy so I just go and get my money back. I do have 5 duplicate books though probably will sell them when I think about it the next time I go to the half price book store. Usually don't get much for them but it's something 

All the best 
Paul


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks, I've just started to scan books into the MyLibrary app. There are some book series where I have just one or three and hoping this will give me a portable resource when I'm book hunting away from home. Before when I'd bought duplicates, my friends or family have benefited. I wish I had a good used book store close to me. LIke many here, my interests in books are so specialized its a challenge to find anything locally. Much of my purchases have come online and many of those during my lunch at work. 
If I have a burst of productivity I may get more scanned and post an example to google drive or such. It could have the potential for trades or sharing of volumes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2018)

Librarything also goes on your PC. I am sorry I made it seem like "only" a phone app.


----------



## AMC (Dec 8, 2018)

Superb.


----------



## AMC (Dec 8, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Updating library and hoping others will show off there's. Always nice to see more posted as to see what others I can add to mine or vise versa or ask how a good a book is. Please feel free to share or update your library. Here is mine updated.
> 
> All the best Paul
> 
> ...


Wonderful library, I love looking at other collections, in fact I thought for a moment I was looking at my own books! until I noticed your shelf was brown, mine is cream.
I took notice of a book I had never heard of, "Airwar Pacific" hammel. I must get this tome soon (despite the hefty price now)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2018)

You'll need to buy the companion as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMC (Dec 8, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> You'll need to buy the companion as well...
> 
> View attachment 520817​


That also looks interesting, not too many editions in hardback out there. I do have this one...
Home - Luftkrieg über Europa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2018)

AMC said:


> Wonderful library, I love looking at other collections, in fact I thought for a moment I was looking at my own books! until I noticed your shelf was brown, mine is cream.
> I took notice of a book I had never heard of, "Airwar Pacific" hammel. I must get this tome soon (despite the hefty price now)



Thanks AMC, would love to see your collection as well if you get the chance.to post it


----------



## AMC (Dec 8, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks AMC, would love to see your collection as well if you get the chance.to post it


Some aviation books, I also collect FFL, Old Indian Army, Eastern Front....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2018)

AMC said:


> Some aviation books, I also collect FFL, Old Indian Army, Eastern Front....



Oh wow, I could spend days in that library, very impressive. Many thanks for showing.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 9, 2018)

Impressive! My library is distributed about the whole 4-room apartement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2018)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> Impressive! My library is distributed about the whole 4-room apartement.



LOL, still would love to see what's in it if you get a chance

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 10, 2018)

I think here are a lot of user, that have much more books. But the some I have are this.
Picture 7: The green magazines on the left are from AirDoc
Picture 9: The red one on the right are "Flugzeug Profile" and "Flugzeug Extra"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Is a link to Library thing ok? It has pictures of the covers and is listed alphabetically.
jetcal1's books | LibraryThing

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice variety


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 10, 2018)

Or at Scalemates:
Eugen - Stash

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Nice variety


Thank you! There are so many sub-topics within aviation itself.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2018)

Very cool guys and great libraries. Many thanks for sharing, more books to the on the with lists fir me LOL.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2019)

Had more Osprey books than I thought....I guess that this is what happens, when you're somewhat spread out, over your living quarters! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2019)

Cool Jan but where is the rest of the library? I know it has grown LOL but your teasing us


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2019)

Need to get another bookshelf first....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2019)

Just one? You're being modest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm sure that when he says book shelf he means wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2019)

Well I decided I might as well update this after getting in trouble with my wife, she found the 19th bomb squadron book last night with her toe at 2 in the morning. Needless to say she was not happy and well I had to pick up the house for the last few hours to get all my books back in my room LOL. So here is the update. I know that there are quite a few old member's here that there library could be updated as well so lets see them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2019)

Awesome collection!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 15, 2020)

Here is the first bookcase of my growing collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh yes! There are many I would borrow and never give back!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

Sweet more to the list Ponchsox. Here you go, I think this is every thing. I tried to do it in a higher resolution so you can see more of the titles.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

More


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome. Looks like you could use another book case or two 😃

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Awesome. Looks like you could use another book case or two 😃



Thanks what I really need is a bigger room. 40 years of collecting books. Needless to say they are scattered around the house. Wife gets a little mad once in a while but all and all she supports my hobby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 15, 2020)

My wife is tolerant of my hobby although the other day I got an eye roll and “is that another book?” 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2020)

Sacrilegious! No wife means more books and room for books. Just sayin..................................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Oct 13, 2020)

Quite a lot of them are signed.
Just bought signed James Goodson Over Paid Over Sexed Over here to add to his other 2.
2 books in the photos I keep safely tucked away.
Yep...wife thinks I’m nuts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Very cool and great collection of books.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2020)

I agree, I love "The World Encyclopedia of Military Aircraft". I've used mine so much it's falling apart.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 4, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I agree, I love "The World Encyclopedia of Military Aircraft". I've used mine so much it's falling apart.



Same here! 

It was written by Paolo Matricardi.
Dunno if you've seen this one - but Paolo combined all the profiles in that book and the Civil volume...
Great fun to look and compare.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2020)

Whoa, nice! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mustanglimey (Nov 11, 2020)

just had this delivered to my US shipper.
Replace my unsigned copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 11, 2020)

This came in today from the Book Depository.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2021)

The shelf I’m most happy with. Most books date from before the war. Oldest aviation book is from 1924. So not all WW2. The little book with the G1 however is from 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2021)

Nice, I love that G-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMC (Feb 7, 2021)

Great books..


----------



## AMC (Feb 7, 2021)

What wonderful libraries Must have taken years. Some old chestnuts there, brings back memories of buying books by post from W.E.Hersant London.
Must have cost a fortune over years to put these together, is this the picture of an old book collector ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2021)

Sneakers? SNEAKERS!?!?! I used THAT money to buy more books!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sneakers? SNEAKERS!?!?! I used THAT money to buy more books!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 24, 2021)

I very much wish that I had all of these in physical form: i.e. the actual books but I don't so here is my Google Drive. I also have some actual books so Ill show those once I am home. 
Military stuff – Google Drive
Oh and do keep in mind this is mostly tank stuff but if you look enough you will find planes and stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> My wife is tolerant of my hobby although the other day I got an eye roll and “is that another book?” 🤣



Yeah, I know that look. At times, menacing

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

Gents you have very impresive libraries, plenty of new books ideas.

I was very fortunate to stumble upon this thread.

I took advantage of your pics and show them to my wife, so I prove her that mine is very small (some +260 including ebooks and PDFs by the incomplete Excel I started to avoid buying duplicates).

Her answer was that I lack quite a bit of them, so I guess that is a kind of encouragement to get some more, when budget allows.

BTW, last time I was able to go to my parents house (due to the f.ck.ing corona and associated mobility restrictions I'm unable to go for some time) I took those photos to start the aforementioned Excel, so they could be considered my library. Some of them aren't pictured but I know that I have them, somewhere.

It could be seem strange to have the books at my parents house yet, but since I lived here and there for some years in rentes homes I kept them there as a safe measure and, since I manage to "lost" some books (not aviation related), I think it isn't a bad idea so far.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris Simmonds (Apr 3, 2021)

Years of collecting, mainly Luftwaffe but some Bomber Command mainly on the Halifax my Dad looked after in WW2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Gents you have very impresive libraries, plenty of new books ideas.
> 
> I was very fortunate to stumble upon this thread.
> 
> ...


I am VERY jealous. That is amazing. I wish I had actual hard copies of my books. I do also have The Other War as well. Still need to read it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> I am VERY jealous. That is amazing. I wish I had actual hard copies of my books. I do also have The Other War as well. Still need to read it.


The Other Battle is very worthy about the BC vs the Nachtjad, very well written. It hooked me from the start


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2021)

Great stuff guys!!!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

Chris Simmonds said:


> Years of collecting, mainly Luftwaffe but some Bomber Command mainly on the Halifax my Dad looked after in WW2
> View attachment 618346
> View attachment 618346
> View attachment 618347
> ...


Very impresive!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 4, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Gents you have very impresive libraries, plenty of new books ideas.
> 
> I was very fortunate to stumble upon this thread.
> 
> ...



And my final part of my library. Those are on my house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## TedJ (Apr 12, 2021)

Here’s part of my collection, includes WW2, Cold War and current:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 12, 2021)

TedJ said:


> Here’s part of my collection, includes WW2, Cold War and current:
> View attachment 619392


Always good to see another enthusiast who knows the value of a Putnam!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TedJ (Apr 12, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Always good to see another enthusiast who knows the value of a Putnam!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Yes I collected them over a number of years. They were THE authoritative source back in the 60’s! Here’s some more of my collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TedJ (Apr 12, 2021)

TedJ said:


> Yes I collected them over a number of years. They were THE authoritative source back in the 60’s! Here’s some more of my collection.
> View attachment 619396


And another little corner...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2021)

Great collection you have there

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Leonidas (Apr 14, 2021)

TedJ said:


> Here’s part of my collection, includes WW2, Cold War and current:
> View attachment 619392


I request to come over and take those books off of your hands. Ya know, so you can have more room.


----------



## TedJ (Apr 14, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> I request to come over and take those books off of your hands. Ya know, so you can have more room.


Haha my wife would be all for that.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 14, 2021)

TedJ said:


> Haha my wife would be all for that.


Lol, I don't even have any room for them myself, (Although that wouldn't stop me)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

Ok, so I'm moving house and thought this would be the perfect opportunity to show my collection. It's not as extensive as some here and mainly focuses on Australian subjects but hopefully, some of you will find some books of interest.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)

Really a nice collection.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks mate, some more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)

A question though... is the "Vengeance of outback" similar in the content to the "Vengeance! The Vultee Vengeance Dive Bomber" or these are of different kind?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2021)

Very different. Vengeance of the outback is the true story about a Vengeance and crew who went missing in the West Australian outback and the subsequent search for the aircrew. It's a good read but unfortunately doesn't end well for one of them.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> Very different. Vengeance of the outback is the true story about a Vengeance and crew who went missing in the West Australian outback and the subsequent search for the aircrew. It's a good read but unfortunately doesn't end well for one of them.



Ok. THX.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Andy, how are those Royal units of the Australian Airforce 10 volume set. Looks real interesting and I have never seen those before?

Thanks in advance Paul


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi Paul,
They are a good source when needing a quick reference on a particular unit. They are dated now, however, and only contain a very concise overview of units - info you can probably grab from a quick google search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris Simmonds (Apr 24, 2021)

An amazing collection Wildcat, an excellent tribute to Royal Australian Air Force pilots, aircrews, ground crews and your aircraft industry.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Graeme (Apr 24, 2021)

Impressive Andy!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 24, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> ..
> View attachment 620129
> View attachment 620130
> View attachment 620131
> ...




I remember being impressed with FLAK and FLY, but it was only when FLY came out in 2008 with a photo of Micheal Veitch in it, when I finally twigged where I recognised him from.
From the comedy TV series Fast Forward.

Here he is brilliantly taking the piss outta Sonny Hammond's character from the Skippy TV show...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2021)

Yeah I was amazed too Graeme. He was great on Fast Forward


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2021)

So trying something different for those that might be interested. Format is Excel and No it's not complete and I am still working on it. There are Errors and I have redone the format a few times so not everything filled out and I still have more to go. But for those interested I think I have about 90 percent of my library cataloged here in excel. I did this for two reason, one you can not see everything in pictures and two it well helps me from getting duplicates. I have the filters turned on so you can do some searches by authors and such. As I said there are errors but its a work in progress. Might help for some people if they want feed back on some books but I have to admit I have more books right now then I have read but may help for people doing for research.

All the best

Paul

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 21, 2021)

Here is my aviation collection after about a year and a half of collecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2021)

Sweet collection

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 22, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> So trying something different for those that might be interested. Format is Excel and No it's not complete and I am still working on it. There are Errors and I have redone the format a few times so not everything filled out and I still have more to go. But for those interested I think I have about 90 percent of my library cataloged here in excel. I did this for two reason, one you can not see everything in pictures and two it well helps me from getting duplicates. I have the filters turned on so you can do some searches by authors and such. As I said there are errors but its a work in progress. Might help for some people if they want feed back on some books but I have to admit I have more books right now then I have read but may help for people doing for research.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Paul


Thanks for sharing, made a quick look and found very interesting stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 22, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> Here is my aviation collection after about a year and a half of collecting.
> View attachment 624168
> View attachment 624169
> View attachment 624171


Agree with 

 Micdrow
, very sweet collection. Specially given that It comes only in a year and a half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Thanks for sharing, made a quick look and found very interesting stuff.



No problem and your welcome, I am still adding more to the spread sheet. I will be glad when I have it up to date.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 22, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> No problem and your welcome, I am still adding more to the spread sheet. I will be glad when I have it up to date.


I'm myself doing the same, making an Excel file with my books but it takes some time. 

Given that your library nears the thousand in the spread sheet certainly it should has take a big amount of time. I hope they aren't many of them still out of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 23, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I'm myself doing the same, making an Excel file with my books but it takes some time.
> 
> Given that your library nears the thousand in the spread sheet certainly it should has take a big amount of time. I hope they aren't many of them still out of it!



Morning,

Your right it takes quite a bit of time and wished I had started sooner. On the bright side I added another 61 books in today though am very close to being done 

All the best 

Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Oct 22, 2021)

Thought I would add my small collection. Most of the book I buy have been for my father so he has the library. This is about 3/4 of the books and thousands of photos in albums and on CD. I have been getting air classic since the 70s. Once I put the books on shelves this past spring, I was surprise to see that I have more martial arts books than military. My favorite is still the first book I received from my father in the late 60s. Great Weapons if WW2. Many good b&w photos from the war.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Why do you have to get rid of most of your books amigo?


Because I'm 78 and don't even Look at most of them any more.
Annie wouldn't have a clue where they should go.
Sign Painting,
Calligraphy,
Graphic arts,
Most over 40, some 100 years old.
Got one signed by Doolittle with a photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 23, 2021)

DBII said:


> Thought I would add my small collection. Most of the book I buy have been for my father so he has the library. This is about 3/4 of the books and thousands of photos in albums and on CD. I have been getting air classic since the 70s. Once I put the books on shelves this past spring, I was surprise to see that I have more martial arts books than military. My favorite is still the first book I received from my father in the late 60s. Great Weapons if WW2. Many good b&w photos from the war.



Very cool, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 23, 2021)

After a move prompted by the recovery from hurricane Katrine, my orderly and organised bookshelves in the old house have turned in to this disorganised library shared with the model building area. As you can see, finding a reference for the forum would be time consuming and take away from important model building.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 23, 2021)

special ed said:


> After a move prompted by the recovery from hurricane Katrine, my orderly and organised bookshelves in the old house have turned in to this disorganised library shared with the model building area. As you can see, finding a reference for the forum would be time consuming and take away from important model building.
> 
> View attachment 645788
> View attachment 645789
> ...


Impressive library

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

And I thought I had a lot of books! 😳


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Because I'm 78 and don't even Look at most of them any more.
> Annie wouldn't have a clue where they should go.
> Sign Painting,
> Calligraphy,
> ...



It's a wise man who knows when to quit the game...


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> And I thought I had a lot of books! 😳


And my wife thought I have a lot of books! Need to show her those photos.


S
 special ed
watch out for those curved shelves. If you need to dump some weight, count on me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 23, 2021)

The shelves are pine boards and periodically reinstalled turned over. Never, never use particle, or chip board shelves. They make a sudden very loud noise in the middle of the night. The old house was larger and I had shelves in two rooms. Could find anything I wanted. With the new smaller house, the books live in an airconditioned (a must for books) two story shop. In the old system I could go right to the books for the reference I wanted. Now that the memory is going, once I find something I may want to return to often, I put in a book mark strip. Now my books look like a cactus.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 23, 2021)

special ed said:


> The shelves are pine boards and periodically reinstalled turned over. Never, never use particle, or chip board shelves. They make a sudden very loud noise in the middle of the night.


And so speak a man of great wisdom and experience.

Sorry about your material losses and hope you didn't loss any dear one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Oct 23, 2021)

special ed said:


> After a move prompted by the recovery from hurricane Katrine, my orderly and organised bookshelves in the old house have turned in to this disorganised library shared with the model building area. As you can see, finding a reference for the forum would be time consuming and take away from important model building.
> 
> 
> View attachment 645788
> ...



Where is this store located?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 23, 2021)

I had some actual unit histories lost and an Operation Sandstone book given to those on the project (not me) of a Pacific island nuclear test. A few first editions, non aviation and some other books of general interest. Most of the aviation books have been replaced from on line purchases. I now have more of "There I was" volumes by Bob Stevens than I had before.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow! An impressive collection of Books and other stuff...

Unfortunately, I forced to sell all my "Sacred Defence" books, around 160, mostly first or second edition, for nearly free...

Things are getting better, I try to find those books and buy them, or at least, new editions.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2021)

Most ofem not in boxes.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Terry37 (Oct 26, 2021)

Here is part of my library, as there are five other assorted sized bookcases not shown in the closet.

Terry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ecartar1950 (Oct 26, 2021)

N4521U said:


> I have to get rid of most of my books. Annie would never know what to do with them if she has to deal with getting rid og them. I was gonna put them on ebay, but shipping of books in Oz is hor-endous!!!!!! So I may take them to my I-PMS meeting in Jan.
> 
> Got my 50 Years of Playboy upstairs next to the lounging chair. _I read the articles!_


Hi;. Also in Oz and find myself in a similar situation. I have a collection of probably 5/6000 aviation books, magazines and memorabilia collected over the past 60 years. Due to downsizing, no where to display them, not wanting to leave the problem to family & aging, I want to dispose of the majority. I would like to donate them to aviation museums, air cadets or somewhere that they would be used, I do not have the time or inclination to go down the eBay route and would be happy to give them to members who would be prepare to pay postage.

They are currently stored in boxes in the garage and I do not want them to become cocky tucker.

I would greatly appreciate any ideas/suggestions. The collection has magazines dating back to the 1920's.


----------

